# Biting the leash?



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Subsitute an appropriate toy. 

I personally *teach* my dogs to play tug with the leash, so it's not a problem to me... (I don't let them hunker down and CHEW it, but we play tug with it all the time.)


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Subsitute an appropriate toy.
> 
> I personally *teach* my dogs to play tug with the leash, so it's not a problem to me... (I don't let them hunker down and CHEW it, but we play tug with it all the time.)


That is so nice to hear. It doesn't seem any harm to me, so I've never made a big deal about it but people always comment that it is so wrong. I think when I was walking with a flat collar (before the harness) it just took some pressure off her neck.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Priska has been holding her leash,ever since I got her but she doesn't tug unless I tell her,to.
If yr pup likes to hold something,than let her hold a ball or a frisbee.
Priska needs to hold something in her mouth,at all time.
From my empty coffee cup to an umbrella,a stick or a ball.
I get a lot of laugh from people.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Abbydabbydo said:


> That is so nice to hear. It doesn't seem any harm to me, so I've never made a big deal about it but people always comment that it is so wrong. I think when I was walking with a flat collar (before the harness) it just took some pressure off her neck.


Exactly. When I walk a young pup down the street tugging on his leash, guess what he's NOT doing? PULLING ON THE LEASH as he walks! Therefore, he's not desensitizing himself to the sensation of walking on a tight leash!


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

Harlow still does this occasionally. It's normally half way through our walk though so I can't give her a toy to carry as I don't have one with me.

What I normally do is stop, make her sit, give her a treat for behaving, than tell her to heel and continue walking. That usually distracts her from the leash and gets her behaving again.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Charlie used to do this all the time. So I started giving him sometime to carry when we'd go for walks. He either carries a stick or one of his toys and carries it the whole walk. It works out cause cause he also would pull clumps of grass or anything else he could grab hold of. He also gets lots of "awes" when we go....


----------



## routedriver (Mar 30, 2007)

We had this question at puppy school and the instructor said to spray bitter apple on the leash:yuck:


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

Molly was just terrible with the leash biting. She'd start a game of tug while we were walking. A metal leash solved that problem permanently.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

routedriver said:


> We had this question at puppy school and the instructor said to spray bitter apple on the leash:yuck:


Hey, that is a great idea! Plus, it only requires a minimum of effort.


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Mine have always "held" their leashes in their mouths when walking. They like to walk themselves!!:


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

The bitter apple wears off very quickly once it is dry....when that didn't work, we actually sprayed the bitter apple into Wiggles' mouth. He learned very quickly that he hated it and learned by association.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks sometimes wants to play a little tug of war when his walk is almost over. Usually it's when we can see the car again and I think he realizes the fun is almost over (so he'd better make the best of the last minutes)


----------

